# BART driver accused of asking to grope passenger in cab



## DET63 (Nov 6, 2009)

> BART driver accused of lewd advance: A BART train operator accused of inviting a female passenger into his cab and asking to fondle her has been charged with two misdemeanors, the Contra Costa County District Attorney's Office reported Wednesday.
> 
> Calvin Peter Tom, 49, of Brentwood, has been charged with soliciting a lewd act in public and false imprisonment in connection with the Aug. 4 incident.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Phila 30th St (Nov 6, 2009)

DET63 said:


> > BART driver accused of lewd advance: A BART train operator accused of inviting a female passenger into his cab and asking to fondle her has been charged with two misdemeanors, the Contra Costa County District Attorney's Office reported Wednesday.
> >
> > Calvin Peter Tom, 49, of Brentwood, has been charged with soliciting a lewd act in public and false imprisonment in connection with the Aug. 4 incident.
> >
> ...


So when I'm told there's a BART delay due to "police action" is this what they're reffering to?


----------



## Spokker (Nov 6, 2009)

One disadvantage of trains that drive themselves.

Or one advantage depending on your proclivities.


----------

